# RAF Herc desrtoyed in Iraq



## Green On! (14 Feb 2007)

That's got to hurt when you have to blow up $70 000 000 USD worth of airplane :'(.  I can only imagine the discussions here in Canada if we were forced to do the same thing.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6356789.stm


----------



## C1Dirty (16 Feb 2007)

Good to hear there were only two minor injuries.  Also good to hear that we didn't try to buy it before or after its destruction.


----------

